# Sul Po Mag/K Mag Sprayable?



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

So, in my search for spray grade SOP or just any SOP, I came across a K Mag at Nutrien Ag 0-0-22, 11% Mg, and 22% S. This is the lowest chloride containing potassium source I can find. 150lbs for ~$60. Anyways, I can't find how much water it will take to solubilize it. Any one know if this is like granular AMS where it will dissolve with enough water and some time?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You could call the store and ask. I'm guessing it's not. I found these directions on a Lesco product:
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?resourceId=15887
And these on a Greenway product:
https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/pages/sulfate-of-potash-magnesia-sul-po-mag-k-mag-faq
Both say spreader only.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Greendoc can use assist on this one? It is one i just don't have a lot of knowledge.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks @g-man. I asked the guys at nutrien, but they did not know and said I could probably search online to find it. I did and found almost nothing so far. They made it sound like it would be not be sprayable right away. If that's the case I can spread it granularly once a month or every 3 weeks. That way I get good enough coverage with about 30-40lbs per application (May-Aug), but I would rather melt it down with my spoon feedings every couple weeks. I'll check out siteone and greenway as well. Maybe they can assist too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think just buying granular SOP and advance turf solutions would be a better approach.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

K Mag has very limited solubility. I have not gotten more than 4 oz per gallon solubility.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks @Greendoc. I think I'll plan to just spread about .70-.75lbs of K every 4 weeks then via my broadcast spreader if I go that route.

@g-man My soil test last year showed that I could use some Mg and I plan to get as close to 1 part of N to 1 part of K. I do see that HD carries slow release SOP 40lbs for $40. I could go that approach, but would about $20 more and would not offer any Mg. Or they sell an 0-0-5 liquid SOP for $9.20/gallon. The only other place I found close enough to me is Ewing Irrigation in Grand Rapids (1hr North), that carries spray grade SOP for #50lbs ~$70. I do have to drop the JD 260B to get the reel sharpened near there and I might be able to pick some up. Advanced Turf Solutions is another option about 1hr south in Elkhart from me. That's not too far the opposite way if the price is right. Thanks for the suggestion.

LY Soil Test showed 186lbs/A of Mg and 157lbs/A of K. Soil is sandy loam and I hardly applied any Mg. I did apply 3.1lbs/M of K. Any additional thoughts on which way to go with K Mag or straight SOP?


----------

